# Who fixed the computer last night?



## Comson (Apr 18, 2009)

Tofu was missing from her cage this morning... Guess where she went?









Hey, I am here.









I am just checking to see if the wires are connected.









Ok done. Computer is now fixed.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Haha, very cute photos! she wants to be a computer technician.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Ha ha and I thought a little tiel dust was bad but a whole tiel  Make sure she does not chew any wires


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

That is so cute.


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

Maybe she could a computer course


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

or poop inside!!! lol that could cause some SERIOUS harm! lol


----------



## liltweets (Oct 31, 2008)

So cute! 

babybreau, they poop every and anywhere else, so why not there?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

:lol: What great photos!!


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

hwo sweet


----------



## Artemis (Aug 6, 2009)

Ahaaha! Those pics were very funny and so cute!!


----------



## prettybirds (Jul 16, 2009)

That is hilarious. Great pictures.


----------



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

She's so cute


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

GREAT PIX'S!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

freya says if tofu fixes her computer, she will pay 20 seeds


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

what a little cutie.


----------



## saj (May 14, 2009)

How cute 
I know if Buster got into my computer she'd be biting every wire she can get her little beak around and causing all kinds of damage. She loves attacking the keys on my laptop and has even managed to pry a few off, but I love her


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

So cute! What a naughty little girl.


----------

